# Colonoscopy Prep need clarity. fast!



## WinterSp (Feb 19, 2014)

So I was going to do the1 day prior mirlax/durolax with mag citrate morning of procedure until I spoke to the nurse who said the Golytely is preferred as it cleans you out better.

My scope is scheduled for 2:30 pm. And she said I could drink half the Golytely 1 day before procedure and other half the day of procedure 6 hours prior to my 2:30 appt

So now Iam torn. Split the golytely, or do
the miralax/dulcoax with mag citrate ( morning of)

Can anyone provide feedback


----------



## WinterSp (Feb 19, 2014)

What's even more confusing is a quick google search brings up many GI clinic instructions to not even use the Magnesium citrate.

If I go the Miralax route wondering if I could split the 32 oz 1 day before and consume the second 32oz the day of the procedue (as long as I take it 6 hours prior) and omit the mag citrate all togather.

It's confusing as google brings up so many variations. of the miralax prep and with my appt beinf at 230 pm.....whether I should be spliting up the prep adds another layer of what to do?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i've never done the golytely prep,but really, if it were me, i would just do what the nurse said....

my last colonoscopy --about 18 months ago--was a 2 day prep because i have slow transit constipation, pelvic floor dysfunction and other problems. i did the miralax/dulcolax prep as per my gasto's office instructions only i had to take extra dulcolax because my problems are so chronic.

good luck. hope it all works out for you. it's always so nice once this test is over isn't it.


----------



## german (Nov 22, 2010)

It is this simple, be clen when it's time to be scoped. For my scope I was to drink mag citrate the day before starting at 2:00pm and in 2 doses( half then half). I think the seperation time was 3 hours apart but verify that. I know I had a lot of work before one scope and I started late. I was up all night going to the bathroom.

The prep instructions online say drink 8 oz every 15 min until the gallon is gone.

Again, verify this with the doctors office.

Hers the link below

http://www.fletcherallen.org/upload/photos/8457Colonoscopy_Preparation_Instructions.pdf


----------



## german (Nov 22, 2010)

FYI - the stool softener is to decrease discomfort should you have hard stool. Basically, when it's all coming out when your purging a hard chunck might be uncomfortable to pass.


----------



## WinterSp (Feb 19, 2014)

Well Iam through the miralsx/dulcolax. Mostly running clear few small pebbles but mostly just clear to yellow liquid. My exam is not until 2:30 tomorrow.

For those that have done the miralax/dulcolax prep. Do I really have to take the 10 oz of magnesium citrate in the morning. Will 10 oz produce a few "insurance" bm's or hours?

I'd say Iam mostly running clear few specks and feel a hemmire coming on. Can I be done and not take the mag citrate


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If you are running clear.. you are done.


----------



## WinterSp (Feb 19, 2014)

Thx for responding. Iam almost 8 hrs in after my first glass and still going. Everytime I go, which is a little, I drink water which seems to stimulate me to go again? I need to sleep


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hope you were finally able to get some rest! it's all quite exhausting, isn't it--especially if you're up all night going.

i had the miralax/dulcolax prep but that's all it was---my instructions didn't say anything about taking mag citrate in the morning.

however, it did say to drink the last of the prep--16 oz --four to six hours before the procedure. my test was at 1:30 pm so i drank it at 5 am--a little early-- because my colon is so very very slow. i still had prep in me when it was time to leave to go to the gastro clinic so i called ahead and talked to the nurse and she said it was ok to come in anyway, even though i still had prep inside. she said they could suction it out before the procedure--after the anesthesia kicked in, thank goodness. and everything went ok after that.

good luck to you. it'll be so nice when it's all over and hopefully you can get lots of rest afterward. take care.


----------



## WinterSp (Feb 19, 2014)

Well I just went at 4 am and now 7 am. The last one was clear but at tail end got cloudy brown. Since 11:00 pm until now they were mostly if not all clear.

Thoughts?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

just thoughts--just based on my experience, even after the two day prep i did i was still running cloudy not clear when it was time to leave. i never ran clear during the entire time but that's me--i have a colon that doesn't work. but they were still able to do my colonoscopy even though i was cloudy (thank goodness--i did NOT want to do another 2 day prep again--lol)

i think the best thing to do if you have any questions at all is to call the office and ask the nurse, they are used to this--in fact my instructions said to call them re any and all questions--and they will be able to answer your questions the best.

good luck


----------



## WinterSp (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you. Iam a mess, tired and feel dehydrated. I will call but know what she is going to say.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry--yes it's exhausting isn't it. do you have any more gatorade (the clear stuff of course, not red or blue) or pedialyte to drink to help with hydration and electrolytes? even clear broth would help some--it has sodium in it. although i'm sure you're sick of broth by now. i know i was...

good luck with the nurse. i do hope he/she is helpful. mine sure was but i was lucky--i got the "good nurse" when i called....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I wouldn't do too much more of the prep.... maybe just a little more if the nurse says to. You are probably fine.

Hang in there.. It will all be over soon! See if you can take a bit of a nap. And know we will be thinking of you today!


----------



## WinterSp (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank u all for the support. She said I would probably be fine. Should I take a swig of the mag citrate to be safe? I need to be there by 12:45 now. Am I too close now? I would have 3 hours before I the procedure.

I dont want to run the risk of going on the way to the appt. So would it work quickly if I took it now?

Update: I just took a few swigs. I have exactly 2 .5 hours before my the scope.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i tried to get on the board to reply around 11:30 or so but for some reason i couldn't get on here. all my other websites were fine though...no problems with them. that handy website "down for everyone or just me" said the board looked down. must have been internet gremlins lol..

anyway--by now you're there i imagine. hope everything goes ok---sending positive thoughts your way









and hope you can get lots of rest when you get home. take care..


----------



## WinterSp (Feb 19, 2014)

Well it's over and the prep results were excellent. The report was also good, but they took 3 biopsies. I felt pretty good afterwards ate a pot pie , mashed potato and half a yogurt. Went out and snowblowed as we got a snowstorm

Around 9:30 pm I was felling like I had to push out some gas, but while doing the prep this usually also involved diarrhea. So I sat on the toilet and passed a small amount, when I looked in the bowl it was all blood. Probably a good 4 tbls. I then stood up and almost fainted while I called for my wife. She got in there in time but I was extremely weak for 5 min until I was able to lay down

Iam a complete mess now and paralyzed with anxiety. We called the on call Dr. and of course said while concerning not unexpected and to keep a close eye on things. Again the colon was clean everything looked good no hemmies

Iam devastated. My temp is normal and bold pressure but Iam a mess. Blood in the stool is the one thing that makes my anxiety go nuts .

Reading the forums I see removal of polyps can cause it but not as much when they take biospoies. Maybe Iam wrong? Can anyone share their experiences. My mind is gravitating towards a perforation.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry you're having such problems. good thing you called the doctor and please stay in touch with him/her or even make an appointment to be seen and examined or go to the ER if you think it's necessary.

sorry i cannot help you with any advice or info since i did not have this problem but hopefully someone with knowledge and/or experience will answer your questions.

you might want to post a separate, specific topic about this so people will see it right away.

hope it all turns out ok. keeping you in my prayers and sending positive healing thoughts your way.


----------

